# Weighing honey



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I am not sure about the UK but here in Ohio You have to have a wieght of your container stated on the label.You can wiegh eack or do what i do i use 12oz comb boxes and lable them 12 0z as long as each chunk is 12oz or more you will be ok.I use a small kitchen scale.It is not as good a an expensive scale but it works.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I do my comb honey the same as Mitch. Each label states the weight as 12oz.(340 g). If I get a piece of comb that weighs less than this I usually cut it up to put into jars of chunk honey. Like Mitch I use a small kitchen scale and adjust the zero setting slightly low so that everything I weigh is at least as heavy as what the scale says it is.


----------



## The anonymous buzzing bee (Jul 26, 2005)

Cheers.
Any more comments welcome. 
Anyone from the UK have anything to say about labeling laws?


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

The Minnesota Rules state:

"All labeling must be truthful and accurate."

Does that mean putting in a little extra beyond what the label says is going to be a problem? I wouldn't think so, but I've often been surprised by how rules are enforced.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Does that mean putting in a little extra beyond 
> what the label says is going to be a problem?

No.
All "weights and measures" people understand that
only the most sophisticated bottling line can
assure consistency within 1%. Their advice is to
figure out what your "drift" is, and set the
machine to OVERfill each container by the maximum
drift amount.

What they care about is that each and every
bottle (within the limits of statistical
sampling) contains at least the minimum amount
stated on the package.

Selling to "family and friends" should not cause
such concerns to arise. Selling to strangers
should. For comb honey, we weigh each batch of
Ross Rounds as a quick check of consistency, but
they are culled before packaging to eliminate
all but the "perfect" ones.

The imperfect ones can be weighed individually,
but more often, they end up in MY freezer.

Like the label says: "We Eat All We Can, And
Sell The Rest".


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's the scales I use and it won't break the bank. This vendor has given me very good service too.
http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=118

Steve


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow $30 scale and weights within 1%
All the inspector told me was to have atleast the amount stated on the container no less and all would be fine.But to be fair i could see if one was bottleing thousands of pounds of honey each season 1% could add up to alot of lost$$$$.My comb honey was from 13oz to 15oz on my $6 scale and that was zeroed at the wieght of the box i use.


----------

